# BEST DOG/PUPPY FOOD



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I am currently feeding my puppy Blue (4mths 37.5lbs) Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy Food and I head good and bad things about it so far. He seems to love it and it seems its making his coat nice and healthy looking however I want to get your option on if that dog food is good and if you have used it what is your thoughts? Also I wanted to know do you know of a good dog/puppy food to give him that will be good yet not cost me allot of money (or over $40for a 35+ pound bag) your input is greatly appreciated and I look forward to hearing from you all 

Thanks again!!

BIG BLUE


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah check out that site.
technically the pitbull shouldnt be considered a "large breed" dog and shouldnt be fed a large breed food. but it seems like today pitibull for the most part is over 50-60 #'s. and in that case they should be eating a large breed food.
so its kind of a debate on to whether or not feed larghe breed puppy/dog food. but i wouldnt, its more for bone growth.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

BIG BLUE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently feeding my puppy Blue (4mths 37.5lbs) Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy Food and I head good and bad things about it so far. He seems to love it and it seems its making his coat nice and healthy looking however I want to get your option on if that dog food is good and if you have used it what is your thoughts? Also I wanted to know do you know of a good dog/puppy food to give him that will be good yet not cost me allot of money (or over $40for a 35+ pound bag) your input is greatly appreciated and I look forward to hearing from you all
> 
> ...


canidae is what im feeding right now i paid $31 for a 30lb bag and i actually live in sacramento so i can tell you to go to the feed store in rio linda and they will hook you up with a nice price sometimes you can catch a sale there too..

depends on where you're at in sac i guess but its kinda close to all the sacramento areas


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Canidae is by far the best, imo! They've even got grain free formulas in both kibble and canned food, just in case you're dog is allergic to any grains, like rice or wheat. They don't use corn in their products at all! Plus it's a small kibble that you can use from a weaning puppy on up to senior!! I used it on all my dogs, and I loved the results... nice shiney coats, bright smiles, bright eyes, and small, solid poops! Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey sorry so late on the reply my phone did not email me.. But yes i live in sac to "GO KINGS" LOL but i live in Elk Grove and work off of Matherfield .. So do you like the dog food so far ?


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool i will see which store in my area carrys it .. So is their a pup formla or do i just use the reg kind since its small kibble? Thanks


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

where is the store and by chance do you have their name and number?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

My first question to you that no one has asked is: *do you want kibble with Corn Wheat & soy in it?*
If YOU wish not to have corn wheat & soy in the diet here are the following from cheapest to high priced

Diamond Naturals about 42 lb = 23.99 to 28.99 (I currently purchase this for the two rescue pitty mix myself & another gal at work took in.)
Canidae 
Taste of the wild
Verus 
Ziwi Peak
Orijen

Best of luck with finding the best dog food for your pet


----------



## cultivatingsmiles (May 21, 2010)

We have a 4 year old APBT named Zero. Just wanted to share the success we've had feeding Taste of The Wild. Z loves the taste of it--and he really does seem healthier after only 1 month. He doesn't whine like he used to--I think the corn in the kibble we were feeding was causing him digestive problems. He seems to really like the taste. We kind of fall in the middle between free feeding & scheduled feeding. Our dog gets a set amount per day (4 cups) which is fed in the late afternoon. He eats this at his own pace, though, usually in 2-3 meals...finishing the last of it in the morning. This works well for us. Our dog is about 65# and is very active and muscular. He has all the best of the ABPT breed and none of the bad (so far, he's never shown aggression toward another animal.) He's such an inspiration, he makes me so happy every day. I smile every time I look at him. That is really a special gift...and I gotta say, I'm thankful for the folks at TOTW for making a quality dog food. At least one that works for my pup. Also, I have been training Z "loose lead" this week--he's had a long history of leash pulling. After only a few days, there is a HUGE improvement. APBT's are such wonderful dogs, once Z stops pulling on his lead he'll be a great steward for his breed.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

BIG BLUE said:


> Hey sorry so late on the reply my phone did not email me.. But yes i live in sac to "GO KINGS" LOL but i live in Elk Grove and work off of Matherfield .. So do you like the dog food so far ?


i loved it westernfeedonline.com just look on there for a location in elk grove area i know there is one i pass it everyday so far canidae is one of my favorite feeds but i bought some taste of the wild this time there was a sale on it so i saved myself some money, and this time no problems with a switch dogs handled it well

if you want another good food taste of the wild is great but not cheap


----------

